# Trial and Error RR-ing



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

For some reason a train wreck is worth seeing. Even though the probability and outcome are totally different in the 1:1 world.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=4d7_1321138588

Just the same, a train is a terrible thing to waste.

Always,

Fil


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Neat video. Some of those must have been pretty spectacular to witness. As long as you weren't too close to the track. Thanks for sharing.


----------

